# Directv vs Comcast Pricing



## Crabby440 (Oct 8, 2008)

I decided on seeing how much my current setup would cost on comcast.
this is my current setup:
HD Plus DVR package with 4 DVRs and the Protection Plan, we compaired it to how much just this package would cost on comcast.

here is the costs minus any type of tax or government fees:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Most people don't realize that the fees we pay per account are per the box with cable.

My friend had Metrocast here in CT. He pays $19ish per HD receiver. He has three of them so he pays $57+.

And that's before programming. 

Mike


----------



## Crabby440 (Oct 8, 2008)

yep not only that but to get NFL network i would have had to pay 5 dollars ontop of that price. and directv has more hd channels. i think we are going to stay, but we dont want directv to know that


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

and yet people still complain on here that Directv and Dish nickel and dime you 

It truly is insane, and very common with most cable cos. My local cable co is the same way. I have no idea why anyone would want to go with cable.


----------

